

WikiRebels: Wikileaks documentary - fgblanch
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6D8EE2E0B836F096

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993830>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997104>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997239>

